# Found My Sales Receipt



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Going through old papers for something else and found the receipt for the YS624T.


Purchase date was Jan 15 of 1999, so we had been in the house about 2 years, I could not remember if the old Toro was kaput by Jan 1998 or 99 (I remembered my wife taking sympathy on me trying to keep the failing Toro going and telling me to get the Yamaha half way thorough a winter.


Cost was $1740. Princely sum back then and new house owners with all the other expenses (water hoses, ladders, wheel barrow etc) 



I had wanted to get the Yamaha the first winter when I saw how rough the snow removal was going to be and the Toro not cutting it but she was right that we had to try to manage it all. I agreed and went on with the Toro. We didn't have helpful neighbors back then.


----------

